# New 100 iu Hyge



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Some pics of the new 100 iu Hyge which will be available soon, and also HCG from Hygene which will be 5 x 5000iu vials....



The Hugotropin



These are Pinwheel (original)

not Dr lins,

Not open for Debate so thread closed...


----------

